

Microsoft announces NuPack, a new package manager for open source .NET libraries - sasvari
http://nupack.codeplex.com/

======
regularfry
Awesome. This is what Codeplex should have had from the start.

I tried to get started building something similar a couple of years ago, but
the VS extension API kinda defeated me.

~~~
snprbob86
I worked for Microsoft doing VS integration for XNA Game Studio. As someone
who had access to both the VS source and several VS internals experts, I too
was kinda defeated by the VS extension API.

~~~
regularfry
Good to know it's not just me, then :-)

I was all enthused when John Lam did a demo of scripting Visual Studio with
IronRuby (I don't think it was his work, he was just demoing it), so I sent
him an email asking after the source, but it turned out not to be something
they were going to release. Which was a shame. He did make it look awfully
slick.

------
dfowler
It's definitely not tied to VS. There is an extensible core that the VS
clients are built on top of. I think the mono guys will have their own client.

~~~
poloniculmov
@haacked said that they'll accept patches from the Mono guys for
compatibility.

------
kesselborn
Yeah ... finally a new packaging system. I think it's always good to start a
new packaging system as there are only about 5 gazillion ones out there. A
least they have enough sources they can look at when they run in the same
problems that everybody else has run into before. Writing a new packaging
system seems to be the new Hello World.

------
bruceboughton
Nupack isn't really a package management system as it stands... it's a very
small part of one.

If you're interested in this space, you'd do well to check out @serialseb's
OpenWrap: [http://serialseb.blogspot.com/2010/07/intro-to-what-
openwrap...](http://serialseb.blogspot.com/2010/07/intro-to-what-openwrap-
is.html)

It's still in active development but, from demos I've seen if it, it looks
very good. It seems to cover far more use cases than NuPack and has an elegant
design.

------
j_baker
This is just what .net needs... but the fact that it requires windows and
visual studio just makes it impossible for me to use this.

~~~
WesleyJohnson
I don't really follow Mono, but I've been seeing tweets tonight regarding
support in NuPack for mono being worked on and changes being pushed to
CodePlex throughout the day.

<http://nupack.codeplex.com/SourceControl/list/changesets>

